# Seco de Alpaca Peruvian recipe adapted for MES.



## moikel (Mar 16, 2012)

Got to clear these freezers so that big bit of Alpaca  has got to step up to the plate.

This is a traditional recipe from the Morena restaurant here in Sydney.Instead of stewing it Im going to keep it whole marinate it in stew ingredients,then cook it over a pan of the marinade & baste it.

 So in the marinade is going garlic,onions ,cilantro ,parsley,oregano,juice of 4x lime 4x lemon beef stock,beer.I bought some Argentinian beer the other day.Recipe says it must be lager.Olive oil,a Peruvian chilli.bay leaf.gbp.Im going to leave that overnight put it in MES Sunday afternoon maybe 4hours cook time. Photo when I  get meat defrosted.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2012)

What cut is it from?


----------



## moikel (Mar 16, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> What cut is it from?


Its what an Aussie would call topside & silverside,the backpart of leg.I will get a photo up soon its still defrosting.There are photos in my old Alpaca thread.


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2012)

OK  thats the cut,its the whole outside if that makes sense.I used the round in the first innings.I can see what I  would call silverside secondary muscle to the topside if this was beef. I didnt seperate them.I added coriander seed & some smoked salt spice mix I bought at food expo.Thats alpaca stock in the bottle,I had some in freezer +some chicken stock.

The recipe was for shoulder cut up into 2x2 inch bits

I have leg whole.I  have deviated a bit from recipe but I  figure I  can wing it.Might need a little sugar with all that citrus. Beer is very hoppy yeasty style which is apparently the way they like it in that part of world.I trimmed meat a bit remembering I  broke this down from a 6-7kg leg originally. Looks like lamb to me,really big lamb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but still lamb.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2012)

This one sounds like a winner as well...JJ


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2012)

I just need to chart a course through it. Its going to be about time & temperature Chef JJ.The rest of recipe is old school the trick is the adaption from stew to MES.


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2012)

OK  we are rolling.It was in the marinade 16 hours. Gone in at 100c over mesquite.Do they have mesquite in Peru? Pan of marinade under it,boiling rest of marinade now so I can get a grip on flavours then top up pan. Its a 3kg bit of meat no bone pretty dense 6 hours will make it 7pm my time for sunday dinner.


----------



## venture (Mar 17, 2012)

Will you never quit? 

I am still mulling over the goat smoke and then you bring this?

I guess if you are buying the beer, I can be patient.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had this on to low,bumped it up to 135c max temp on MES.I may have to finish it in oven if I  am going to eat it tonight.


----------



## moikel (Mar 18, 2012)

6 hours in MES last 2 at max temp. Pan juices tasty,little sharp so gave it a bit of sugar.Holding it in oven while I  get sides done. I dont care for the beer that much bit to hoppy for me but in this dish it was a knockout..Citrus ,herbs ,garlic all fit together nicely.I would make the stew based on that hit out with other meats like lamb or goat.I will get it on the plate shortly not that there s any rush all you northern hemisphere types are asleep.


----------



## moikel (Mar 18, 2012)

This was fantastic better than the previous rolled round. Marinade /sauce just spot on.Its like a giant leg of lamb an Aussie staple but different.I carved it the same way as lamb. It was soft & tender the pan of marinade under the meat  in the MES had some lovely flavours,just reduced it a bit after adding more of the herbs ,onions from pot of extra that I boiled off.Have a whole lot left over so I  will be eating it all week. It was as tender as the youngest lamb you can buy here,really special meal.I drank a  Bleasdale wines Malbec from Langhorne Creek South Australia. Malbec a very popular wine in South America,right choice. If I  wasnt so full I would have another plate.Should have ditched sweet potato so I  could fit more Alpaca in. Should have skipped lunch,man that was good.


----------



## moikel (Mar 18, 2012)

This how we would carve leg of lamb here ,this was just absolutly  superb. I will be at the farm gate on the way to weekender for Easter swapping bacon/sardines/bottarga for some other cuts. I have put rest ,lots of it, uncut into boiled off marinade. You could slice this for sandwiches like it was roast beef.The recipe is from a Peruvian chef I added chilli,coriander seed ,smoked spice mix,sugar.


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 18, 2012)

On great thing about this site is it always has "first" for me. I did not know you could eat Alpaca i thought they just made shoe strings and sweaters from their fur.....Anyway looks great and makes me hungry.


----------



## moikel (Mar 19, 2012)

Will be eating it for a while here,tonight will be as fajita's sort of. Its a big bit of meat.


----------



## moikel (Mar 19, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> On great thing about this site is it always has "first" for me. I did not know you could eat Alpaca i thought they just made shoe strings and sweaters from their fur.....Anyway looks great and makes me hungry.


I feel the same way when I  see all the venison that turns up on the site. And all that lovely wild salmon. We have deer that were imported from Europe but a lot of it is poor eating. Elk,moose are a complete mystery to me. A lot of the hunting for the table tricky because of heat & distance,but kangaroo in the supermarkets everywhere.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow...I'd eat that!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that hunk of meat looks awesome and I bet it quite tastie too.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks great. I bet that was tasty


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2012)

It looks like roast beef. Nice job Mick.


----------



## moikel (Mar 20, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Wow...I'd eat that!


I still am!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Alpaca have big legs! Its also dense ,compact sort of, if that makes sense. Line of fat in middle kept it moist & tender. I will defintly do some more dishes as the year goes on.


----------



## moikel (Mar 20, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks great. I bet that was tasty


It was tasty ,great recipe to start with with from the chef at Morena.Hard to go wrong with beer as major ingredient.


----------



## moikel (Mar 20, 2012)

I get the Alpaca as a straight swap for my sardines & bacon with the farmer who is on the way to my weekender.Or I  grab it when he is delivering to Morena. Whats now really tempting is to get another leg leave it whole,6-7kg & do it in woodfired oven,wont fit MES invite a bunch of my maori friends & tell them its just like a giant leg of lamb. It would feed 16 people or 12 polynesians in one go.


----------



## moikel (Apr 13, 2012)

Fairly nervous critters or maybe they heard about my eating habits.
	

		
			
		

		
	











  These guys are just shorn & fairly young. Keep hearing that osso bucco made with neck chops is a real show stopper. What passes for winter down here on its way might give it a shot.


----------

